# Cardiff



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Taking my partner to Cardiff for a few days in Sept, and am looking forward to tracking down a decent coffee emporium. Will do some web research beforehand.

My formative years were spent living near Cardiff, and I like to go back every now and then.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Try having a look here > http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7788


----------

